# Updated Video - 720 gallon



## Plum

enjoy the pygos






They get to snack on a large piece of Talapia at 4:20.

Some are for sale!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=186003


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Really nice setup there Plum.


----------



## Malawi-

Great tank Plum, the most natural looking tanking I have seen.


----------



## skylute3

Speechless...baddest thing I've ever seen. One day I hope


----------



## Murphy18

Outstanding setup, proper shoal of nice big pygo's!!


----------



## Plum

Thanks for the quick comments - I listed some of them for sale prior to the video... lol now I almost regret trying to sell some of them, but I would like to set up more tanks to learn more about the species ie: grow outs, breeding... who knows.

I love this tank though


----------



## Malawi-

I dont understand why you are wanting to sell fish out of your 720g tank.. You can get them to breed in there, you only have like 20 fish in there.


----------



## Winkyee

Wow man. That is terrific!
Great looking setup.


----------



## philbert

nicest shoal on here i think. did you end up selling any of them?


----------



## jp80911

That's so awesome, wish my tank is that big.
how do you clean all the left over? do you have any clean up crews (bottom feeders) or you just go for a dive in chainmail suit


----------



## Plum

Malawi- said:


> That's so awesome, wish my tank is that big.
> how do you clean all the left over? do you have any clean up crews (bottom feeders) or you just go for a dive in chainmail suit


As you can se in the video, they can be messy, though it has not affected the parameters at all. I think it is the bio filter that I have on the tank, and also the volume of water.. with the sump, there is close to 1000 gallons of water, so the waste would have to be quite significant to affect the pygos. I have gone about 45 days without water changes and still the levels were perfect. I change the water still in large quantities as I worry about the things I can't measure.

If I need to do a major change (move driftwood etc) i just go in the tank - no problems yet!


----------



## jp80911

cool, what's the dimension of the tank and how many pygos you have in there? any breeding pairs by any chance?


----------



## maknwar

Plum, is the tank glass, acrylic or plywood?


----------



## Trigga

wow thats an amazing tank very natural looking


----------



## robert69

Damn! I'm envious!!! That has got to be one of most natural, awesome looking tanks. Great job! What type of food were you tossing in there?


----------



## Plum

jp80911 said:


> Damn! I'm envious!!! That has got to be one of most natural, awesome looking tanks. Great job! What type of food were you tossing in there?


They have been pretty well trained to eat anything. In this video they were getting Massivore Pellets and then Talapia.


----------



## cobrafox46

Absolutely Beautiful set-up........amazing!! Nice job


----------



## FEEFA

Amazing set up and fish plum, def the most natural looking tank I've seen


----------



## His Majesty

superb looking tank Plum. looks real natural and the piranha's are looking proper nice


----------



## luckydemonz5

Very nice set up


----------



## EZmoney

Looking good Plum. The plants growing out the top seem to be doing really well still. Great video update!


----------



## rhomkeeper

thats a sweet a$$ set up man


----------



## Ja'eh

Malawi- said:


> Great tank Plum, the most natural looking tanking I have seen.


I agree! Best looking pygo set up I have ever seen and your shoal is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Plum

Feefa said:


> Great tank Plum, the most natural looking tanking I have seen.


I agree! Best looking pygo set up I have ever seen and your shoal is absolutely stunning.
[/quote]

Thanks guys


----------



## myles

wow i jsut about bust a nut when i saw that video man, awesome job. Im settin up a big tank soon not as big but close and was shying away from doin a shoal but that deffitly makes me think i shoudl do that haha. great work.


----------



## Demon Darko

Perfect. One day I hope to have something like this. Good work.


----------



## Plum

myles said:


> Perfect. One day I hope to have something like this. Good work.


It is not hard - keep an eye on the classifieds. Sometimes these tanks are almost given away.

Sold two of my 7-8" terns....


----------



## James Bond

Awesome setup!!!!

What are you feeding them? What kind of pellet?


----------



## pirairtool

Very nice setup, what pump you got working on that coming out of the white tube? It looks very good flowing. What kind of filteration also?


----------



## Plum

James Bond said:


> Very nice setup, what pump you got working on that coming out of the white tube? It looks very good flowing. What kind of filteration also?


Hammerhead sequence - puts out appro 5600 GPH - is at 5 feet of head with one 90, so still excellent flow/turnorver.

I have a 240 Gallon sump behind the tank - filtration is wet/dry then wet/wet.


----------



## CyberGenetics

Amazing.. need not say more


----------



## pirairtool

Sweet, i have been looking for a good powerhead for my tank think i might look in to a hammerhead. Is that hammerhead running through the sump or do you have a seperate pump for the sump?


----------



## Plum

Hammer head is run through the sump (I wanted lots of Turnover) and then I just plummed direct into the tank with minimal 90' turns (this would obviously cut down on flow)

I also have a koralia 8 which works great. next time I will get a tunze 6205/6305 - With this amount of curren though you need to create shadded areas.


----------



## ismheg

daime brotha! thats a nice tank man


----------



## Inflade

im interested in seeing your plywood tank!


----------



## Smoke

Sick! I wonder how long it would take them to devour an entire chicken to its bones...


----------



## Sanjo Eel

Wow. Killer Pygo tank!! That is what I would do with a tank that size as well!


----------



## marilynmonroe

Man I wish I could have a giant tank like that.


----------



## the_w8

Plum any updates on how your tank is doing? I know its been awhile since you posted in here, but updated pics and updates in general would be neat


----------



## Plum

I will take some pictures over the weekend for you in regards to the tanks set ups. Some major changes have occured in the past year - some good, some a pain in the a**).

This tank, as most of your know had its contents sold to Jungle Boogie (that's another story), as I began a major renovation in the basement... now fish room.

I had planned on getting quite a few piranha's this year, though for whatever reason, none arrived. (300 sm carib, 12 Geryi, x Ruby Spilo, x unknown pristo species) A huge dissapointment.

So, my Piranha lovers will be somewhat disapointed (like myself) that I don't have much piranha stock, but I am sure you will find my pets quite intersting, along with the progress of the tanks & ponds for breeding.


----------



## FEEFA

Cant wait to see what you have left plum


----------



## jp80911

****** said:


> Cant wait to see what you have left plum


x2


----------



## BUBBA

Nice Pygo Tank You have there i miss my 800 gallon set up .
i dont miss the electricty Bill ,


----------



## Jhowell

His Majesty said:


> superb looking tank Plum. looks real natural and the piranha's are looking proper nice


 Yea what he said.


----------



## JeanLucPicard

f*cking awesome.


----------

